# Antoher shoulder pain problem



## old git (Mar 17, 2015)

No,no,  now getting these stupid should pains,  not sure what part of the shoulder you call it, it feels likt those bone plates jus just before the end of the top of your shoulders before the muscles start, I am finding my press ups are now shit, used to do load of them, now I am struggling to do about 8 reps pushups, it’s like a sharp pain in both shoulders, also mess my bench press up. And of course at time it’s waking me up about 2 or 3 times a night when I move about. I think it’s or feel like a ligament/tendon type injury but not 100% on that. Anyone know of it, and how best to get rid of it… It's as though 75% of my shoulder strenghth has been zapped! and a little/quite painful too..


----------



## snake (Mar 17, 2015)

Both shoulders? Pain with MP's and BP's? Does side laterals bother it? That's the spot that kills me if I go too heavy with side laterals. 

First off, cut out those PM's and any incline, at least for the time being.


----------



## old git (Mar 17, 2015)

snake said:


> Both shoulders? Pain with MP's and BP's? Does side laterals bother it? That's the spot that kills me if I go too heavy with side laterals.
> 
> First off, cut out those PM's and any incline, at least for the time being.



OK, MP's  being a dunb ass here and OLD, whats PM's    Not premenstrual tension is it ????????? :32 (14): ahhahahahahah. And yep its both soulders,feels like that tiny little bit of bone, which stick up right near the end of the bony bit at the end of the shoulders... if you know what I mean...


----------



## snake (Mar 18, 2015)

OG,

I see we have a wise ass on our hands! lol
I think cutting those out will do you some good and up the reps. Hopefully you haven't been pounding triples. Sounds to me like something you can work through. A little more warm up would also go a long way.

Another thing, could you post your workout? I bet you're getting more shoulder work than you think.


----------



## Want2lift (Mar 18, 2015)

Go see a physiotherapist and have them diagnose you. If it's your rotator cuffs you don't want to aggravate them any further. ( and if it messes up your flat BP there is a good chance it could be rotator cuffs)


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 19, 2015)

ice packs and nsaids


----------



## old git (Mar 19, 2015)

snake said:


> OG,
> 
> I see we have a wise ass on our hands! lol
> I think cutting those out will do you some good and up the reps. Hopefully you haven't been pounding triples. Sounds to me like something you can work through. A little more warm up would also go a long way.
> ...



I try and see life as funny as possible, or else it can get us all down,,,( with all the crap thats going on everwhere)  But yep I think your right....  My wife just calls me an ass, but not the wise bit.. so thats got to be an improvement, on just an ass!  A WISE ASS,,  hahahah  :32 (6): Love it....

Anyway the shoulders appear to worked themselves out the the frame now,,,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 19, 2015)

Have you tried being a young git? I find youth often helps with joint pain  

Drops mic


----------



## Revelations (Jun 23, 2015)

Eric Cressey is pretty knowlegeable of shoulder injuries. Look into his shoulder savers articles (I think there's 3 parts??) Also joint mobilization warmups and some band work in between sets completely rehabbed my shoulder impingement issues... I am back to full ROM and strength.


----------



## 57muscle (Jun 24, 2015)

Could be some kind of impingement. I would get an MRI. I lived with my left shoulder in pain with all pressing exercises. After an MRI and the the required cortisone shots I finally had an operation that fixed everything. The Dr. removed some of my bursa and shaved down my supraspinatus  tendon some...That was 5 years ago and I have been very GTG ever since.


----------

